# I really HATE Tucson right now!!



## Rebbetzin (Sep 15, 2014)

Two weeks ago, I had a City Official come to my house and say they had a "complaint" about my coop, (not any of my neighbors, who LOVE the chickens and the eggs they get). Our city doesn't enforce "codes" about chickens unless they get a complaint.
Well, I not only had to find new homes for my six hens, I had to tear down my coop!! According to City Codes, no stucture for "fowl" can be less than 50 feet from the residence of your neighbors.  My lot is only 50' wide!!!
I have been so sad!! Many of you know about my cute little coop I built with my own two hands.
Here area my links on BYC.
http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/glenn-cottage-eggery
http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/coop-construction
Now here is what the area looks like...








I am no longer able to post on BYC, probably because we have Windows XP and few places are still supporting that system.  So if anyone would like to share my plight with BYC I would so appreciate it.
Then to top it off our beloved Spartacus


 
was diagnosed with Osteocarcoma in his right back leg the same week I had to get rid of my "girls" To say we are sad is an understatement!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 15, 2014)

I am so sorry. 

At a loss for words.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 15, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> I am so sorry.
> 
> At a loss for words.



x2


----------



## Godsgrl (Sep 15, 2014)

Time to move, no doubt about it. I'm so sorry


----------



## jk47 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yet if you had two bark at everything dogs that ran free around your backyard and got aggressive at people who got to close to your propriety yet if you have chickens 
Suddenly someone has a proplem
Yet chickens who are a loud but only certain times of the day not like dogs that are louder and never shut up  chickens are  small and pretty none threateng  I have never seen a chicken maul a child or adult before and but I have seen plenty of people get mauled by the so called friendly 
Dog that didn't know what it was doing witch is a lie and about the smell a mean come one with 6hens the coop could be right outside there door and the neighbors shouldn't be able to smell anything other then the nice smell of shavings


----------



## jk47 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yet if you had two bark at everything dogs that ran free around your backyard and got aggressive at people who got to close to your propriety yet if you have chickens 
Suddenly someone has a proplem
Yet chickens who are a loud but only certain times of the day not like dogs that are louder and never shut up  chickens are  small and pretty none threateng  I have never seen a chicken maul a child or adult before and but I have seen plenty of people get mauled by the so called friendly 
Dog that didn't know what it was doing witch is a lie and about the smell a mean come one with 6hens the coop could be right outside there door and the neighbors shouldn't be able to smell anything other then the nice smell of shavings


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 20, 2014)

I am so sorry @Rebbetzin !  

Your setup was awesome! I can't believe you had to tear it down 

I can't stand neighborhoods!


----------

